# How's this for a Larivée advertisement?



## Guest

Can't do much better than "#1 guitar choice for space-bound astronauts" can you?










[video=youtube;KaOC9danxNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaOC9danxNo[/video]


----------



## Guest

Promo video they shot:

[video=youtube;EoMCrkdee8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=EoMCrkdee8s[/video]


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EilisMD

Fantastic - love it!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

That is awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## noman

He deserves a parade when he comes back to Canada. If there is anyone that has inspired 1000's of kids about the sciences, this is the guy! Bowie is jealous I am sure.......


----------



## Mooh

He's a national treasure. Promotes Canada, science, adventure and exploration, fun, curiosity, music, and hope, all at the same time. Not many have done that...ever.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Sorry to rain on the parade, but I am SO sick of hearing about this guy and the massive PR campaign around him. 

No disrespect for his accomplishments, but the overexposure is just too much. It seems CBC mentions something about him every hour of every day, and then plays that insufferable song with the Bare Naked Ladies guy.


----------



## kat_

noman said:


> He deserves a parade when he comes back to Canada. If there is anyone that has inspired 1000's of kids about the sciences, this is the guy! Bowie is jealous I am sure.......


He's going to be the parade marshall for the Stampede parade again. 
I really like what he's done for getting people interested in space again, especially since the end of the shuttle program.


----------



## Guest

traynor_garnet said:


> Sorry to rain on the parade, but I am SO sick of hearing about this guy and the massive PR campaign around him.
> 
> No disrespect for his accomplishments, but the overexposure is just too much. It seems CBC mentions something about him every hour of every day, and then plays that insufferable song with the Bare Naked Ladies guy.


Why does it all bother you so much? The DUDE IS LIVING IN SPACE. If that doesn't blow your mind, man, I don't know what kind of adventures you've been exposed to in your life time to make you numb to that.

My 3 year old sat in my lap and insisted we watch that video over and over again yesterday afternoon. He was transfixed by the space station, floating over the earth, and the idea that you can be up there and live and look down on where we were now. I aces with anything that helps keep that interest up.


----------



## traynor_garnet

I really have nothing against what the guy is doing. I am simply sick of the media bombardment of every type/angle/medium you can name or think of. Then I open a thread on a guitar forum and . . . BLAM LOL

I won't post here anymore because I didn't mean to derail the thread. I only started reading because I have an interest in Larivee guitars. And then, BLAM . . . LOL





iaresee said:


> Why does it all bother you so much? The DUDE IS LIVING IN SPACE. If that doesn't blow your mind, man, I don't know what kind of adventures you've been exposed to in your life time to make you numb to that.
> 
> My 3 year old sat in my lap and insisted we watch that video over and over again yesterday afternoon. He was transfixed by the space station, floating over the earth, and the idea that you can be up there and live and look down on where we were now. I aces with anything that helps keep that interest up.


----------



## noman

traynor_garnet said:


> Sorry to rain on the parade, but I am SO sick of hearing about this guy and the massive PR campaign around him.
> 
> No disrespect for his accomplishments, but the overexposure is just too much. It seems CBC mentions something about him every hour of every day, and then plays that insufferable song with the Bare Naked Ladies guy.


I'm not even a Canadian and I am proud that he's a Canadian!! How can you be sick of something like science being promoted? I don't think this type of thing can get promoted enough frankly.........


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Jim DaddyO

traynor_garnet said:


> Sorry to rain on the parade, but I am SO sick of hearing about this guy and the massive PR campaign around him.
> 
> No disrespect for his accomplishments, but the overexposure is just too much. It seems CBC mentions something about him every hour of every day, and then plays that insufferable song with the Bare Naked Ladies guy.


Would you rather be keeping up on what the Kardashians are doing instead?


----------



## Mooh

I'd rather something hopeful and intelligent than the usual violence and other obscenities of human nature.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly

traynor_garnet said:


> Sorry to rain on the parade, but I am SO sick of hearing about this guy and the massive PR campaign around him.
> 
> No disrespect for his accomplishments, but the overexposure is just too much. It seems CBC mentions something about him every hour of every day, and then plays that insufferable song with the Bare Naked Ladies guy.


He's just a man dealing with the same imperfections that we all are dealing with. There are many other people on this earth that deserve more respect. These are ones who volunteer to help others with no thought about getting paid for it; ones working to keep the peace, feed the unfortunate, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Gary787

I really have nothing against your comment. I am simply sick of negative comment bombarding innocent threads on guitar forums. then I open up this thread and BLAM LOL.
You need to be more selective on what you read or be quicker in not reading what you select. 



traynor_garnet said:


> I really have nothing against what the guy is doing. I am simply sick of the media bombardment of every type/angle/medium you can name or think of. Then I open a thread on a guitar forum and . . . BLAM LOL
> 
> I won't post here anymore because I didn't mean to derail the thread. I only started reading because I have an interest in Larivee guitars. And then, BLAM . . . LOL


----------



## Guest

traynor_garnet said:


> I really have nothing against what the guy is doing. I am simply sick of the media bombardment of every type/angle/medium you can name or think of. Then I open a thread on a guitar forum and . . . BLAM LOL
> 
> I won't post here anymore because I didn't mean to derail the thread. I only started reading because I have an interest in Larivee guitars. And then, BLAM . . . LOL


We need all the cheerleaders for science and education that we can get. Especially when our government is doing dumb as dirt things like this: 

http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astr...y_do_science_that_promotes_economic_gain.html

Edit: play nice gang. Traynor didn't say anything wrong. He explained his dissenting opinion rather nicely. No need to jump on him like that.


----------



## Gary787

iaresee said:


> We need all the cheerleaders for science and education that we can get. Especially when our government is doing dumb as dirt things like this:
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astr...y_do_science_that_promotes_economic_gain.html
> 
> Edit: play nice gang. Traynor didn't say anything wrong. He explained his dissenting opinion rather nicely. No need to jump on him like that.


You are right but Traynor could have read the post and moved on. There is simply so much passive aggressive negativity on guitar forums its hard not to respond. Sorry Traynor.


----------



## Milkman

Although I understand Traynor_Garnet's perspective in the sense that this man is very much becoming a fabricated media darling, at least he's promoting science and space exploration.

I don't find it intrusive. It's better than hearing about some spoiled starlet checking into rehab.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I think anything that is positive on the news is a good thing. We get a constant bombardment of lousy news and need a breath of fresh air once in a while. A story that captures the imagination and no one gets hurt.


----------



## noman

Jim DaddyO said:


> I think anything that is positive on the news is a good thing. We get a constant bombardment of lousy news and need a breath of fresh air once in a while. A story that captures the imagination and no one gets hurt.


hear hear.........


----------



## traynor_garnet

Good lord guys, I simply said I find the story overexposed. I didn't say it was a bad thing, people were wrong for liking it, or imply anything of the sort. I've been here on this board forever and am hardly a troll. The only reason I posted at all was because I thought it was funny that in trying to read a guitar related thread I once again ran into a story I had heard too much of recently. BTW, after posting my original message in got in my car and discovered you know who's version of space oddity playing on my radio LOL Honestly, I am shocked and baffled by some of the responses here.

Iaresee, thanks for the link. The same thing happened in my own field a few years ago. Suddenly, SSHRC funding was tied to "marketable" research. I forget how it was actually worded, but basically pure research was seen as "useless." Needless to say, the research community freaked because this policy decision showed a profound misunderstanding of how scientific knowledge actually builds, corrects itself, and becomes "applicable." You stated this quite nicely in your post.

It is an interesting juxtaposition to place the coverage of Hadfield (as scientific educator) against the decision to change scientific research funding. _This_, to me, would be a very interesting article.


----------

